
Unlocking the secret of beautiful design with mathematics - jamesbritt
http://www.boston.com/ae/theater_arts/articles/2009/02/22/beauty/?page=full#
======
Jun8
The sad thing is that sometimes when you know too much, as this fellow
obviously does, you start thinking that you, alone, can see relationships that
elude other people. You think other people's ideas are "fuzzy-wuzzy". Then you
become the subject of smirk-ful articles such as this one.

Greatness in thinking comes from not only from accumulation but from pruning.

------
ilkhd2
I think, perhaps it is true, that beauty can not be always described by
formulas, at least "innovative beauty". However, to have good convenient rules
of the thumb, to let less artistic people be able to quickly create something
not really ugly - it is nice, is not it?

